# Help from florida cat owners - poisonous frogs?



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I get these little tree frogs, or at least little peepers about the size of my first pinkie knuckle on my lani. Mango likes to chase them and I have been told that if he eats one it will kill him. I cant catch them to get them out of my pool cage. I hate to not let him out because of this. I live in Cape Coral. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I know nothing, sorry! My next-door neighbor has a pond full of frogs that wander onto our lawn, where Gladys makes great sport of massacring them, with no apparent ill effects. But we don't have tree frogs that I've ever noticed.

My mother also recently sent me this blurbfrom her local paper:


> With the summer rains, Pinellas County residents are beginning to see the poisonous Bufo toads, which are potentially fatal to pets. Pet owners should check their yard before letting pets out unattended because pets that come in contact with the toad venom can die from cardiac arrest within 15 minutes. The toad, also known as cane toad, giant toad or marine toad, is gray, brownish gray, olive brown, red brown or yellowish and can vary in size from 4 to 9 inches in length. Adult toads spend most of their time on dry ground, where they make a dark, moist crevice or burrow. They like to eat pet food left outdoors.


That's all I've got...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's frightening!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Cane toads are quite large and are, well, toads. You might try getting a picture of one and doing some internet research on frogs in your area. Or take a pic to a pet shop that has frogs and see if anyone can identify it?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Zippy, this picture and story should be helpful. Some of the toads really are poisonous.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeanie, umm, is there supposed to be a picture and story in your last post? :lol:


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of a cane toad, the thing sitting on his head is a common frog.











Here is another image of a cane toad.











Cane toads are indeed poisonous and are indeed found in Florida (not indigenous). But they are massive, brown and toady. 

This is a Green Tree Frog, also found in Florida.









Here's a website about frogs in Florida. 
http://www.nsis.org/wildlife/amph/frog-tree.html
No images, but with names, I am sure you can quickly figure out what kind of froggy is living in your back yard.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess next time I see one I am going to have to try and catch it to see what kind it is. It is very little, very hard to catch.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

zippy96444 said:


> Jeanie, umm, is there supposed to be a picture and story in your last post? :lol:


Ummmm, yep!  Here you go. 
 
http://www.wec.ufl.edu/extension/wildli ... arinus.php


----------

